# Online Banking in Mexico



## GeneAtsi (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi there! 
I am looking for recommendations for a Bank in Mexico with good, english-friendly online banking system.

So far, I've found CIBanko is NOT in this category for someone like me, with very limited (non-existent) Spanish skills. They disable right-click and Google Translate does not work on their online system.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

GeneAtsi said:


> Hi there!
> I am looking for recommendations for a Bank in Mexico with good, english-friendly online banking system.
> 
> So far, I've found CIBanko is NOT in this category for someone like me, with very limited (non-existent) Spanish skills. They disable right-click and Google Translate does not work on their online system.
> ...


You are going to find that most online-banking functionality is the same (if not identical) across banks. Google won't translate a page but you can cut and paste it into google translate. Happiness at a Mexican bank is having a good relationship with someone there - I'm talking hugs and kisses (and cookies etc). It doesn't hurt to have a 'premier' account which really doesn't have such terrible requirements. 

I can call the woman at the bank and tell her - please do this for me when you get a chance - she will do it and we will visit the bank a few days later to sign the paperwork.

It is all about people.


----------



## GeneAtsi (Jan 24, 2017)

Gatos said:


> You are going to find that most online-banking functionality is the same (if not identical) across banks. Google won't translate a page but you can cut and paste it into google translate. Happiness at a Mexican bank is having a good relationship with someone there - I'm talking hugs and kisses (and cookies etc). It doesn't hurt to have a 'premier' account which really doesn't have such terrible requirements.
> 
> I can call the woman at the bank and tell her - please do this for me when you get a chance - she will do it and we will visit the bank a few days later to sign the paperwork.
> 
> It is all about people.


Yes, I have found that as well at my current back - If I call they will try to do it....
Copy/Paste won't work, of course, since as I said, right click and Ctrl-C are disabled. I used to have an account with Intercam bank in PdC. Completely different system from CI Bank. Will see if someone has recommendations.... Thank you!


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

GeneAtsi said:


> Copy/Paste won't work, of course, since as I said, right click and Ctrl-C are disabled. !


You need to swipe the text you want translated holding down the ctl key and moving the mouse. You then right button - copy - and then paste into translate.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

At HSBC, I've use right-click and copy, also used Ctl-C. Of course, this is no recommendation. HSBC does have someone in CDMX that speaks garbled English and their automated telephone service is worse. They ask for a telephone password - whatever that is.


----------



## GeneAtsi (Jan 24, 2017)

Gatos said:


> You need to swipe the text you want translated holding down the ctl key and moving the mouse. You then right button - copy - and then paste into translate.


Please....I know how that works...(been in I.T. for over 25 years). Again, *right click and right button as well as Ctrl key are disabled* with JavaScript or some other technique. Thanks!


----------



## GeneAtsi (Jan 24, 2017)

joaquinx said:


> At HSBC, I've use right-click and copy, also used Ctl-C. Of course, this is no recommendation. HSBC does have someone in CDMX that speaks garbled English and their automated telephone service is worse. They ask for a telephone password - whatever that is.


Good to hear it! At least they are not blocking browser from allowing right-click and Ctl! Thank you!


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

GeneAtsi said:


> Good to hear it! At least they are not blocking browser from allowing right-click and Ctl! Thank you!


Funny - I have my HSBC account open at the moment - the page which shows my movements - and when I right click I get "Esta funcion se encuentra deshabilitada...". In fact the ONLY thing that works is ctrl and swipe. But perhaps I don't have a large enough balance.... But I am using chrome.

Buena suerte. (30+ years in development).


----------



## GeneAtsi (Jan 24, 2017)

Gatos said:


> Funny - I have my HSBC account open at the moment - the page which shows my movements - and when I right click I get "Esta funcion se encuentra deshabilitada...". In fact the ONLY thing that works is ctrl and swipe. But perhaps I don't have a large enough balance.... But I am using chrome.
> 
> Buena suerte. (30+ years in development).


Chrome here as well. My Ctl and right click are disabled (warning at Login informed me of that). That also disables real-time Google Translate. Hmm....


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

GeneAtsi said:


> Chrome here as well. My Ctl and right click are disabled (warning at Login informed me of that). That also disables real-time Google Translate. Hmm....


just tested hsbc now and right-click copy do not work. But I can highlight and ctl-c.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

For 13 years in Mexico, we maintained our US banking and did it all online. Easy.
Mexican banks are not user friendly and are not safe; some are very dishonest. Use caution!


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> For 13 years in Mexico, we maintained our US banking and did it all online. Easy.
> Mexican banks are not user friendly and are not safe; some are very dishonest. Use caution!


Nothing personal - but particularly on this forum - things go round and round. Everyone's experiences are valid - and many are different. If there was ever a candidate for a sticky - this is it. Must be an attempt at increasing eyeballs - i don't know. At this point - this expat community should be able to say - open an account HERE - with this much money. What is the problem ?

RV - I;m sure you mean well - and you lived a lot of years at Lake Chapala - and you haven't lived there for a few years now - so - an honest question - at what point do you say - this is the way I remember it - and not - this is the way it is ? 

Just an honest question - we left our very small town in SE florida 4 years ago. I'm very sure it is a much different place than what we left,


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Actually, it has only been a couple of years. Esperience with Mexican banks, even for the smallest things, was so slow and bureaucratic that it put us off even considering having accounts there. Then, there is the lack of protection. Some folks have had accounts vanish without a trace, with the blame placed upon an ex-employee and the bank not being responsible. Others have experienced changes in rules, fees, etc. without notice; although it may have been in fine print in Spanish....somewhere; maybe not. Anyway, we found it very easy to do everything from our home computer with our US Bank‘s online services. We managed to live, buy & sell homes, cars, pay bills, etc. We could also manage to take advantage of favorable exchange rates, and avoid unfavorable times. And, no, things have not changed much at all. The only difference may be that we live in two very different “ages“ and in two very different fianacial/social worlds. I think you have noticed that, as I have.


----------

